# Patch 1.13 und ein Reset vielleicht schon Ende April



## jeef (18. April 2009)

Hi,
gestern mal wieder auf india gewesen und folgende News gelesen.



> BashiokWe’re preparing for a Diablo II ladder reset to coincide with the release of the 1.13 patch that’s currently in development. We don’t have a final release date for the patch yet, but we’re providing early warning as a reset could occur as early as the end of April. We’ll be providing updates with more certain dates once the patch is closer to release.
> Übersetzung: Wir bereiten uns gerade auf einen Reset der Diablo 2-Ladder vor, der mit dem Release von Patch 1.13 zusammenfallen soll. Der Patch befindet sich zur Zeit noch in Entwicklung und wir haben noch keinen endgültigen Termin für den Release festgesetzt. Dennoch wollen wir rechtzeitig vor dem Ladderreset warnen, da er bereits Ende April stattfinden könnte. Wenn die Entwicklung des Patches sich dem finalen Release nähert, werden wir genauere Daten bekanntgeben.



Quelle

Was meint ihr was bringt uns der Patch?
Endlich keine Bots und Duper mehr??
Oder nur sinnlose Feature die eh keiner brauch?

Zum Reset bleibt nur zu sagen "Wie immer!!" es dezimiert wenigstens erstmal für ein paar Wochen die Betrügerrei.


----------



## Steel (18. April 2009)

ich hoffe doch das die ganzen cheater keine chance mehr haben, und das es einen reset gibt finde ich auch gut


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. April 2009)

Bots, Duper oder allgemein ganz einfach Cheater wird es immer geben und das werden sie auch nicht verhindern können.

Sinnlose Features wären für mich z.B. ne bessere Drop-Chance von HRs oder sonst irgendeine Vereinfachung des Spiels.
Nett wäre z.B. Support von höheren Auflösungen (und Widescreen-Support).

Andere Sachen, die viel gefordert wurden, sind mir relativ egal.
Ein Mule-Feature brauche ich nicht, dafür hab ich ja zwei Diablo-Versionen und zwei Rechner.
Alles was mit Duellen oder PK zu tun hat ist mir auch egal, da ich weder Duelle mache, noch HC spiele.
Richtig gut würde ich finden, wenn sie Alternativen zu den oft benutzten Items bieten würden.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

Ich schätze mal neue Runenwörter, neues Equip, eventuell ne neue Levelzone so wie das Cowlvl. Ein neuer Akt wär ein Bisschen viel, aber denkbar wärs auch. Höhere Auflösungsuntersütztung wär echt super.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. April 2009)

Ein neuer Akt denkbar?
Wo lebst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (20. April 2009)

Ein neuer Akt ist bereits dementiert worden. In der Richtung sollte man nichts erwarten.


----------



## alaron (21. April 2009)

new ban welle
und evlt 1-2 bugfixes


----------



## ChrisR1986 (21. April 2009)

Da man ja im offiziellen Forum Gedanken einbringen konnte, würde ich annehmen wird vllt. noch ein Event dazukommen, wie Uber-Diablo und Uber-Tristram. Außerdem denke ich mir mal, soll der Patch 1.13 eine kleine Überleitung zu Diablo 3 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@-bloodberry- : 2 mal Diablo auf 2 Rechnern ???  Ist das net etwas umständlich? ^^ Lass doch beide auf einem Rechner laufen.


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2009)

ChrisR1986 schrieb:


> Da man ja im offiziellen Forum Gedanken einbringen konnte, würde ich annehmen wird vllt. noch ein Event dazukommen, wie Uber-Diablo und Uber-Tristram. Außerdem denke ich mir mal, soll der Patch 1.13 eine kleine Überleitung zu Diablo 3 werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich dachte mit der Zerstörung des Weltsteins wird D3 eingeläutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. April 2009)

ChrisR1986 schrieb:


> @-bloodberry- : 2 mal Diablo auf 2 Rechnern ???  Ist das net etwas umständlich? ^^ Lass doch beide auf einem Rechner laufen.


Ist verboten, sind schon genug Leute für gebannt worden.
Und ich hab hier eh zwei Rechner stehen, direkt nebeneinander, ist also absolut nicht umständlich. ;D


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ist verboten, sind schon genug Leute für gebannt worden.



Stimmt; die dolle Idee hatte ein Kumpel von mir auch: 2 * Diablo 2 Lod auf der gleichen Kiste installiert, damit er zwischen seinen Chars gemütlich Items verschieben kann - und schwupps hatte er einen Permabann bekommen ... ein bißchen übertrieben allerdings ... zumal er nichts unrechtes getan hat ... er hat Items zu den Chars verschoben, die es brauchen konnten ... wieso deshalb gebannt wird, bleibt wohl Blizzards Geheimniss


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. April 2009)

Er wurde gebannt, weil er dafür eine modifizierte d2gfx.dll benutzt hat, da man sonst Diablo 2 nicht mehrmals starten kann.
Da jegliche Veränderung des Spiels verboten ist (bzw. jegliches Benutzen von Programmen oder Dateien Dritter) ist er völlig legitim gebannt worden.
Halte ich auch für übertrieben, trotzdem haben sie diese Regel nunmal aufstellt. Wer sich nicht dran hält, hat selbst Schuld und sollte nicht meckern.


----------



## jeef (22. April 2009)

Halte ich nicht für übertrieben,man hat halt nichts an den Gamefiles zusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein Permbann hat er sicherlich nicht deshalb (da war dann wenn noch was anderes im Spiel)
Die D2gfx.dll-User so wie ich :/ haben alle am 11.11.08 für einen Monat eine CD-Key Sperre bekommen.
Nur Wiederholungstäter wurden permanent gesperrt.


----------



## Dietrich (22. April 2009)

Wofür gibts heute Virtuelle Maschinen? Die meisten Zocker PCs sollten in der Lage sein noch ein zweites OS nebenbei am Laufen zu haben.
Ich hab auf meinen QuadCore als Main OS Vista und zum Software testen noch zwei mal XPprof gleichzeitig am Laufen. 
Dabei wird dann ein Kern zu 25% ausgelastet und der Rest schlummert irgendwo bei 1-2%.
Nur mal so als Anregung.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (23. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wofür gibts heute Virtuelle Maschinen? Die meisten Zocker PCs sollten in der Lage sein noch ein zweites OS nebenbei am Laufen zu haben.
> Ich hab auf meinen QuadCore als Main OS Vista und zum Software testen noch zwei mal XPprof gleichzeitig am Laufen.
> Dabei wird dann ein Kern zu 25% ausgelastet und der Rest schlummert irgendwo bei 1-2%.
> Nur mal so als Anregung.
> ...



Oder einfacher 2tes Benutzer-Konto ;P


----------



## Tünnemann72 (23. April 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Halte ich nicht für übertrieben,man hat halt nichts an den Gamefiles zusuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, er hat nichts weiter verändert oder auf andere Weise sein Unwesen getrieben; Für Ihn war es nur eine praktische Möglichkeit Items unter den Chars zu tauschen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. April 2009)

Naja, die d2gfx.dll muss er verändert haben, da man Diablo 2 sonst nur einmal starten kann.
Und wenn er einen Permbann bekommen hat, MUSS da schonmal was anderes gelaufen sein.
Die verteilen ihre Bans nicht willkürlich.


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2009)

April vorbei, kein Patch da, schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja hoffentlich irgendwann diesen Monat ^^


----------



## Mab773 (1. Mai 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Oder einfacher 2tes Benutzer-Konto ;P


geht (leider) nicht
schon versucht...vllt. hilft ein programm womit man den prozess verstecken kann
mal testen nachher
..
geht nicht ;(


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Mai 2009)

Sieh dir mal diesen Thread im d2.de Forum an:
http://diablo3.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1256287


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Bis zum Patch wird wohl noch einige Zeit vergehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etchco (2. Mai 2009)

Aber dafür soll es VIEL Veränderung geben.
Das soll wohl, so wie gesagt wird, ein größerer Content Patch sein, als es 1.10 war.

Wir dürfen gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (2. Mai 2009)

Ach, ich wär schon zufrieden wenn dfer No-CD-Patch funktionieren würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten vielleicht ein überarbeiteter Skillbaum mit Resetmöglichkeit, das wärs doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Mai 2009)

Der No-CD-Patch funktioniert einwandfrei, du machst vermutlich irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Ach, ich wär schon zufrieden wenn dfer No-CD-Patch funktionieren würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einfach ein paar .mpq-Dateien von der CD in deinen D2-Ordner kopieren.

GIDF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hier der komplette Vorgang den man machen muss, damit D2 LoD ohne CD läuft:
> 1. *Komplett*installation Diablo 2 Classic
> 2. Installation Diablo 2 LoD
> 3. Beim Autostart "Upgrade zu Komplettinstallation" (oder so ähnlich)
> ...


----------



## maniac-kun (4. Mai 2009)

oder man meldet sich im blizzard shop an und lädt es mit dem downloader runter


----------



## Blacky582 (7. Mai 2009)

oder einfach nen no-cd crack ziehen denn der ist so lange wie man die orginale cd hat legal ^^


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2009)

Nur kommt man damit vermutlich nicht ins Battle.Net und Offline-D2 ist eh lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Mai 2009)

Blacky582 schrieb:


> oder einfach nen no-cd crack ziehen denn der ist so lange wie man die orginale cd hat legal ^^


Völliger Quatsch. o.O


----------



## Bluebarcode (8. Mai 2009)

ich wünsch mir rosarote unterhosen, und vllt nochmal ein bisschen einen schwereren content..also dass sie am balancing ein bisschen den ganzen schaden runternehmen den die spoieler austauschen - dass man vllt manche sachen einfach nimmer ganz alleine schafft...


----------



## Girderia (12. Mai 2009)

also in windows zu nem zweiten benutzerkonto switchen und d2 nochmal starten ging definitiv mal, ich habs selber oft genug gemacht, allerdings spiele ich schon ne weile nichtmehr, vielleicht wurde es ja geändert (geht das überhaupt? kann diablo auf den ram eines anderen benutzers zugreifen?)


----------



## ^n3mi (18. Mai 2009)

Hi

also ich würde mich über eine Höhere Auflösung freuen, nen Briefkasten oder Banknpc zum tauschen o.ä. wäre auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neue Items oder wie in D3 das Gold endlich mal was wert ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja letzten endes bleibt es abzuwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God is a girl (19. Mai 2009)

Ist doch schon ewig bekannt gegeben und was es bringt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2009)

^n3mi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also ich würde mich über eine Höhere Auflösung freuen, nen Briefkasten oder Banknpc zum tauschen o.ä. wäre auch toll
> 
> ...



und zu 100% kann man sagen das sowas nicht kommen wird. Dafür müsste schon das ganze Spielprinzip geändert werden^^
und für ne andere Auflösung argh an der Engine was gemacht werden wenn nicht sogar total überarbeitet werden (letzters würde wohl ehr der Fall sein)

und ich sags noch mal (wie in anderen Foren auch) ERWARTET NICHT ZUVIEL!!



> Bashiok räumt in diesem Post Teilschuld daran ein, dass ein Großteil der User von dem Patch neue und umfangreiche Features, wie ein neuer Akt, Quest oder Dungeon erwarten. Er hat nämlich in dem ankündigendem Post das Wort "Content" unterstrichen. Content patch verweise allerdings nur darauf, dass es sich um einen größeren Patchrelease handelt (der Sprung von 1.12 auf 1.13), welcher jedoch nicht auf kleine Bugfixes beschränkt ist:
> 
> A content patch is simply a description for a patch that is a major release, and not a patch that only makes minor corrections, fixes and tweaks. That doesn't mean that those corrections, fixes, and tweaks aren't also what we were looking for though.



Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen. Das zb. sowas wie der "Grief Damage" richtig angezeigt wird vllt auch endlich mal der Min/Max Dmg Bug
Gehe stark davon aus dass das Größte das wir erwarten können vllt sowas wie ein Hammerdin nerf und eine Funktion für die Standarte der Helden XD
Aber ehr ein langer Log an Bugfixes die schon lange bekannt sind. <- reicht auch.
Und das wir vllt alle ins Bnet.2 umziehen (weil wäre glaub ich ziemlich doof das ein anderes mal zumachen)


----------



## Hanfgurke (19. Mai 2009)

^n3mi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also ich würde mich über eine Höhere Auflösung freuen [...]



Such einfach mal einem sog. Glide Wrapper. Nutze selbst einen für D2 (wenn ich noch spiele *räusper*)
Damit kann man ein wenig an der Auflösung schrauben und für meinen pers. Eindruck ist die Performance über die
Glide-Schnittstelle tatsächlich wesentlich besser als die D3D Variante.
Probier's einfach mal.


----------



## Morathii (19. Mai 2009)

ähm hm an sich is es erlaubt diablo auf 2 rechnern 2x zu starten,wenn der cd-key nich der selbe is... sonst könnte ja z.b 2+ freunde oder pärchen nich im gleichen haus zusammen d2 spielen und das wär nonsense an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Jau, aber Du redest von 2 PCs und 2 CD-Keys. Da oben wird über 1 PC und 2 CD-Keys geredet und das ist eben von Blizzard nicht erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (21. Mai 2009)

es wird ein paar tage ohne hacker geben 1-2 buggs werden behoben und max ein neues runenwort!
mehr darf man schonmal nicht erwarten...denn wie schon gesagt wurde - mit der zerstörung des weltsteines wird diablo 3 eingeläutert!
sobald blizz diablo 3 raus gebracht hat werden sowieso nur noch 1/3 weiterspielen, da sich fast alle diablo 3 schon gleich beim release kaufen werden!

nochmal zum thema hacker und sowas
ohne die würde es grade mal ca. 100-200 enis geben
jezz gibt es um die 2000 wen nich sogar noch mehr!


mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


---------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (22. Mai 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> es wird ein paar tage ohne hacker geben 1-2 buggs werden behoben und max ein neues runenwort!
> mehr darf man schonmal nicht erwarten...denn wie schon gesagt wurde - mit der zerstörung des weltsteines wird diablo 3 eingeläutert!
> sobald blizz diablo 3 raus gebracht hat werden sowieso nur noch 1/3 weiterspielen, da sich fast alle diablo 3 schon gleich beim release kaufen werden!
> 
> ...



1/3 würde ich nicht sagen glaube das sich da kaum was tun wird.
Es werden sich sehr viele d3 holen das ist klar aber ich prophezeie ^^ das von den alten d2 hasen ein
haufen wieder zurück kommen werden wenn nicht sogar komplett bleibt (weil d3 einfach nicht d2 ist und mit einer sehr großen warscheinlichkeit dem vorgänger auch nicht das wasser reichen kann)

und lol du hast nie viel d2 gespielt kann das sein`? (zumindest net im bnet oder?)
ich würde ehr sagen 1000-2000 Enis sind legit (7 kenne ich eins davon ist meines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und mal grob ~200.000 (vllt sogar mehr)gibts bestimmt die sich in den jahren angesammelt haben -.-


----------



## Morathii (22. Mai 2009)

ich glaub mittlerweile hat jeder, und entschuldigung für die bezeichnung, depp ne eni+hoto+spirit st perf usw usw... hdin eq halt cO
und ohne hacker wäre die dropchance für hr's immernoch so gering dass jedes schaltjahr mal eine droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidle (24. Mai 2009)

Morathii schrieb:


> ich glaub mittlerweile hat jeder, und entschuldigung für die bezeichnung, depp ne eni+hoto+spirit st perf usw usw... hdin eq halt cO



Seh ich genauso und hacker duper wird es immer geben, gibts in wow und in jedem anderen spiel auch da wirst nicht viel machen können aber sie halten sich ja immer ran  sie zu ebseitigen evtl. könnten sie was größeres gegan das dupen machen

Und Morathii, ich hab auch ne eni+hoto und das zeugs da haste auch wieder recht das das jeder depp hat


----------



## bababuss (25. Mai 2009)

droidle schrieb:


> Und Morathii, ich hab auch ne eni+hoto und das zeugs da haste auch wieder recht das das jeder depp hat



Owned.
Weiß jetzt jemand, wann der Patch kommt ?.


----------



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

Nö, geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

